# About.com- IBS and Mucus in Stool



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

From my experience, mucus in the stool is a somewhat divisive IBS symptom. To an IBS patient, it can be quite anxiety-provoking, while physicians tend to just "blow it off". I have delved into the surprisingly meager research on the subject to provide you with some basic understanding of what mucus in the stool represents in an attempt to help to ease any unnecessary anxiety. Here is what I have found:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

